# Crash d'installation sur iBook G3



## Glasnost (9 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai voulu réinstaller Mac OS X Jaguar sur mon iBook G3 à l'aide des cd officiels
Mac OS a bien été désinstallé mais arrivé à l'étape d'installation ça a planté
J'ai donc reboot après 2 h a contempler l'écran 
Refait l'install
Plantage aussi

Me disant que le CD devait être rayé et buggait à un endroit précis de l'install je décide de faire une install minimale (en décochant tout)

Toujours pas

Et à chaque installation l'iBook crash ou freeze

Est ce le disque dur qui est endommagé ?


> Config:
> iBook G3 900 mhz blanc
> 640 mo de RAM
> 30 go de DD



Merci d'avance de vos éventuelles réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2013)

Démarre sur le CD 1 d'installation, et juste après avoir choisi la langue (sans cliquer sur le bouton suivant), lance l'utilitaire de disque (avec Jaguar, il me semble qu'on le trouve dans le menu pomme lorsqu'on démarre sur le CD d'install), et lance "Réparation du disque" sur le disque dur. Si ça ne trouve rien, lance "vérification du disque" sur le CD, mais là, j'ai un doute, l'utilitaire de disque ne faisant pas de vérification de surface.

Sinon, tu peux aussi tenter de démarrer l'install depuis un lecteur de DVD Firewire, il arrive parfois que des CD ne passant plus sur un lecteur de CD (en raison de rayures) passent sur un lecteur de DVD, dont le faisceau plus fin et capable d'ajustements sur une plage de focalisations plus large parvient à les éviter. 

Tu peux aussi, pour vérifier le CD, depuis un autre Mac, tenter d'en faire une image disque, si ça échoue, ça signifiera effectivement qu'il est endommagé.


----------



## Glasnost (9 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Démarre sur le CD 1 d'installation, et juste après avoir choisi la langue (sans cliquer sur le bouton suivant), lance l'utilitaire de disque (avec Jaguar, il me semble qu'on le trouve dans le menu pomme lorsqu'on démarre sur le CD d'install), et lance "Réparation du disque" sur le disque dur. Si ça ne trouve rien, lance "vérification du disque" sur le CD, mais là, j'ai un doute, l'utilitaire de disque ne faisant pas de vérification de surface.
> 
> Sinon, tu peux aussi tenter de démarrer l'install depuis un lecteur de DVD Firewire, il arrive parfois que des CD ne passant plus sur un lecteur de CD (en raison de rayures) passent sur un lecteur de DVD, dont le faisceau plus fin et capable d'ajustements sur une plage de focalisations plus large parvient à les éviter.
> 
> Tu peux aussi, pour vérifier le CD, depuis un autre Mac, tenter d'en faire une image disque, si ça échoue, ça signifiera effectivement qu'il est endommagé.



Merci de la réponse rapide
l'utilitaire de disque semble planter  et au 2nd essai n'a rien trouvé
je n'ai pas de lecteur firewire ni d'autre mac :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2013)

Glasnost a dit:


> Merci de la réponse rapide
> l'utilitaire de disque semble planter  et au 2nd essai n'a rien trouvé
> je n'ai pas de lecteur firewire ni d'autre mac :rateau:




Ben, si tu habitais à côté de chez moi, j'aurais pu t'en prêter un, mais là &#8230; Bon, dernière chance : depuis quoi tu postes là ? Un PC ? Si oui il a un graveur ? Alors tente de copier ton CD 1 sur un CD-RW, histoire de voir (soit en duplication directe, soit via une image ISO), on ne sait jamais (et de toute façon, CD-RW, aucun risque, et si ça marche avec le RW, tu transfère ensuite sur un CD-R avec la même méthode) !


----------



## Glasnost (10 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si tu habitais à côté de chez moi, j'aurais pu t'en prêter un, mais là &#8230; Bon, dernière chance : depuis quoi tu postes là ? Un PC ? Si oui il a un graveur ? Alors tente de copier ton CD 1 sur un CD-RW, histoire de voir (soit en duplication directe, soit via une image ISO), on ne sait jamais (et de toute façon, CD-RW, aucun risque, et si ça marche avec le RW, tu transfère ensuite sur un CD-R avec la même méthode) !



Je suis sur Paris donc ouais chaud ,merci déja pour la proposition
sinon j'ai aussi essayé d'installer une linux légrère 

Plantage aussi 

je suis sur un pc windows


----------

